# What type of soil/potting medium do you use?



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I use a mixture of sand/forest compost potting soil, peat, and Profile for my crypts. Percentage of composition varies pretty widely, depending on species and their acid-loving tendancies. 

I tend to keep the water level low in my tanks, approx .5 in, and the soil really helps to maintain the moisture. Furthermore, I don't have to worry much about anaerobic areas and fungus in the substrate because it's able to drain pretty well if needed. The percentage of Profile increases in direct proportion to the level of water the plants are kept in. The higher the water, the more profile in the mix.

Best,
Phi


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

What effect does profile have on emersed plant growth? 

Has anyone try using flourite as a source of Fe nutrients for the roots? I was thinking of adding a layer/mixture of flourite into the emersed culture growing medium.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I put the Profile in there to add some large grained particles in an effort to prevent substrate compacting.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have just been using potting soil with a low organic content, mixed with some home depot play sand. Got the idea from Steve. Works well for me.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Edge,

The Schultz A.P.S. has more Iron than Flourite, and its CEC is about 20 times more. It's also cheaper. Based on my success using it in the aquarium, I wouldn't hesitate to use it in pots for emersed growth.

Steve


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

What would be the next best thing to substitute Schultz A.P.S? I don't think we can get it in Canada. I haven't been able to find any over the past year.


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

1" or so Schultz A.P.S. with 2-1/2" or so Fluorite. Hat a thin layer of peat buy vacuumed most of it out.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I used 1" of Flourite topped with 2-3" of Miracle Grow brand potting soil (not sure of exact mix, but it was all I had on-hand at the time). Nurii, Grifithii & Parva don't seem to like it that much so far 

Hemmianthus Callitrichoides (SP?) doesn't seem to mind it though.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

A level over 5% of OM produce a bad assimilation of nutrients
A level over 75% of sand produce a bad grown, at more density of de sustrate best grown, and at less density produce a bad grown.

Thhis is the result of a work of Barko y Smart about nutriens assimilation


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

I have 3 sets of emersed cultures in different soil.

one is clay/peat/gravel, then its peat/potting mix/gravel, third is ADA aquasoil/gravel.

CHeers
Vincent


----------

